# d20 Modern character generator?



## BiggusGeekus (Jun 18, 2004)

Any d20M character generators out there?

EDIT: Never mind.  I found one.  A bit clunky but it does what I want it to do.  http://www.pathguy.com/d20modern.htm


----------



## omokage (Jun 18, 2004)

I've been using this Excel spreadsheet - Soldarin's d20 Modern Excel character sheet with enhanced printsheet (1.07)


----------



## kingpaul (Jun 20, 2004)

PCGen does Modern characters as well.


----------



## zenld (Jun 20, 2004)

omokage, it wont let me download. is it anywhere else? or can you email it?

thanks

zen


----------



## omokage (Jun 21, 2004)

I'll attach the sheet here. The one I have I actually modified to support the Ritualist AdvC from Modern Magic. Though it might not be a perfect support for the class, the sheet will work with everything else as intended.


----------



## zenld (Jun 22, 2004)

thanks

zen


----------



## PosterBoy (Jun 28, 2004)

*Modern Generator*

We are working on a Modern Character Generator for our modern products.  We just finished the basic generator:

http://www.rpgobjects.com/index.php?page=generator&reset=1&show_notice=1


----------

